# Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

					Corsairs H110i GT ist seit längerem die meist gesuchte Wasserkühlung - dabei wird sie nicht einmal ausgeliefert. Wir haben den Publikumsliebling getestet und zeigen, ob die Aufmerksamkeit gerechtfertigt ist.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*


----------



## S!lent dob (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Wenn der Spaß noch um 20-30 Euro im Preis sinkt, ist das wohl die erste richtig gute KoWaKü


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Fazit ist ja eigentlich das man noch neue Lüfter drauf machen sollte...wenn man also nochmal 20 bis 40€ für Lüfter drauf rechnet ist man schon tief im Einstiegsgebiet für eine Wasserkühlung mit richtiger Pumpe. Folglich wenig interessant (außer vll in extrem kompakten Gehäusen), wenn auch ein Fortschritt erkennbar ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Wie immer also. Funktionieren tun sie ganz brauchbar, aber mit Werkslüftern zu laut.
Da kann man sich auch einen Oberklasse Doppelturmkühler kaufen und erreicht die gleichen Kühlungsergebnisse. Nur preiswerter.


----------



## e4syyy (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



crys_ schrieb:


> Fazit ist ja eigentlich das man noch neue Lüfter drauf machen sollte...wenn man also nochmal 20 bis 40€ für Lüfter drauf rechnet ist man schon tief im Einstiegsgebiet für eine Wasserkühlung mit richtiger Pumpe. Folglich wenig interessant (außer vll in extrem kompakten Gehäusen), wenn auch ein Fortschritt erkennbar ist.



Oder für Leute wie mich, die sich einfach an keine eigene "große" Wasserkühlung rantrauen.

Hab das Corsair H110i GT 2 jedenfalls auf meiner Liste für den neuen PC.


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Macht ja auch nichts. Dir muss nur klar sein, dass du mehr bezahlst als für einen guten Luftklühler, aber im Prinzip keine bessere Kühlung dafür kriegst.
Dazu eben noch die Sache mit den neuen Lüftern. Wenn du da brauchbare willst, zahlst du pro Lüfter gut 15-20€ extra.

Der Vorteil ist, dass es dann um den Sockel aufgeräumter aussieht, da eben kein fetter Turmkühler alles verdeckt und blockiert.
Denk aber auch daran, dass du ohne Turmkühler keinen Luftstrom übers Mainboard hast, die Spawas werden nicht mehr extra gekühlt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Spannungswandler lassen sich relativ leicht belüften, außerdem verbaut man so eine Kühlung meist unmittelbar über dem Mainboard. So wird ein Wärmestau verhindert. Kritisch ist in der Tat eher das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis im Vergleich zu Luftkühlkühlern. Die Kombination H110i GT + Silent Wings (alternativ Noctua oder Noiseblocker) kostet 40 Euro mehr, als ein NH-D15 + Silent Wings (alternativ Noiseblocker - oder schlichtweg die sehr guten mitglieferten Noctuas nutzen, womit der Preisunterschied weiter steigt). Bei 0,3 Sone Lüfterlautheit liegt die H110i aber nur 2 Grad vorne. Noch leisere Lüfter ergeben, in Anbetracht der 0,2 Sone der Pumpe keinen Sinn. Für mehr als 2 Grad Temperaturvorteil muss man also deutlich mehr als 150 W TDP Abwärme erzeugen.

Das geht nur mit stark übertakteten Sockel 2011(-v3)-CPUs oder mit AMD FX im 5(+)-GHz-Bereich, was vermutlich auch Corsairs Haupt-Zielgruppe sein wird. Ein zweiter potentieller Kundenkreis sind Nutzer von High-End-Sockel-2011-v3-Mainboards, von Multi-GPU-Systemen oder von sehr vielen anderen Erweiterungskarten. In allen drei Fällen wird ATX-Slotposition 1 von einer Erweiterungskarte genutzt und dann passt kein NH-D15 mehr, sondern meist nur ein 120-mm-Kühler. Im Vergleich zum Brocken Eco ist der Temperaturvorsprung (8-9 Grad bei 0,3 Sone/150 W TDP) dann doch spürbar.


----------



## crys_ (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



e4syyy schrieb:


> Oder für Leute wie mich, die sich einfach an keine eigene "große" Wasserkühlung rantrauen.
> Hab das Corsair H110i GT 2 jedenfalls auf meiner Liste für den neuen PC.



Nicht falsch verstehen, die Dinger sind inzwischen nicht schlecht, aber für den Preis bieten sie zu wenig Vorteile gegenüber einen Turmkühler (außer halt in kleinen Gehäusen) und sind zu dicht an "ordentlichen" Wasserkühlungen dran. Guck dir ruhig mal die Sets von Alphacool oder Magicool an, da kann man wenig falsch machen und Anleitungen gibt es zu Hauf, z.B. von Torsten


----------



## oldsqlCrazy (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Mein Noctua NH-D15 kühlt selbst solch überteuerten Kompakt WaKüs weg!


----------



## mimamutzel (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Was haltet ihr von der Cooler Master Nepton 240M?


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> In allen drei Fällen wird ATX-Slotposition 1 von einer Erweiterungskarte genutzt und dann passt kein NH-D15 mehr, sondern meist nur ein 120-mm-Kühler. Im Vergleich zum Brocken Eco ist der Temperaturvorsprung (8-9 Grad bei 0,3 Sone/150 W TDP) dann doch spürbar.



Das ist dann aber eher ein Problem der Hersteller der Mainboards. Das würde ich Noctua jetzt nicht ankreiden.
Durch den riesen Sockel bei 2011-3 und der Tatsache, dass die Boards zum Teil eine Menge Slots bieten, hast du einfach nicht den Platz wie es bei Sockel 1150 oder AMD ist.
Da wünscht man sich fast, dass die Mainboards nicht immer nur breiter werden -- siehe E-ATX aka Rampage -- sondern auch mal länger werden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



mimamutzel schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von der Cooler Master Nepton 240M?



Darf ich erst am Wochenende öffentlich sagen, wenn die 06/15 bei den ersten Abonnenten ankommt. Aber ich könnte an dieser Stelle schon einmal andeuten, dass die verbauten Silencio-Lüfter in der 120-mm-Marktübersicht (04/15) knapp hinter Noiseblockers Black Silent pro gelandet sind und dass sie gezielt für den hohen Widerstand von Radiatoren entwickelt wurden. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist dann aber eher ein Problem der Hersteller der Mainboards. Das würde ich Noctua jetzt nicht ankreiden.
> Durch den riesen Sockel bei 2011-3 und der Tatsache, dass die Boards zum Teil eine Menge Slots bieten, hast du einfach nicht den Platz wie es bei Sockel 1150 oder AMD ist.
> Da wünscht man sich fast, dass die Mainboards nicht immer nur breiter werden -- siehe E-ATX aka Rampage -- sondern auch mal länger werden.



XL-ATX hat sich aus mehreren Gründen nicht durchgesetzt. Mainboardhersteller müssen also mit den 7 ATX-Slotpositionen und den 160 mm darüber auskommen. Soll Position 1 genutzt werden, ist es sehr eng für einen, inklusive Lüfterhalterung oft knapp 155 mm breiten, 140-mm-Towerkühler. Zu eng, als dass man oberhalb von diesem noch Spannungswandler, CPU-Stromstecker und ähnliches unterbringen könnte.


----------



## akuji13 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



crys_ schrieb:


> Fazit ist ja eigentlich das man noch neue Lüfter drauf machen sollte...wenn man also nochmal 20 bis 40€ für Lüfter drauf rechnet ist man schon tief im Einstiegsgebiet für eine Wasserkühlung mit richtiger Pumpe.



Die Lüfter hätte ich sowieso im Deckel. 

Eine "Einsteiger-WaKü" halte ich auch für Blödsinn.
Die kühlt kaum besser und später nachrüsten macht zusätzliche Arbeit.

Dann gleich lieber ordentlich investieren oder eine AiO wenns unkompliziert sein soll. oder man den Platz braucht.
Ich hätte keine Lust in alle Rechner eine WaKü einzupflanzen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Macht ja auch nichts. Dir muss nur klar sein, dass du mehr bezahlst als für einen guten Luftklühler, aber im Prinzip keine bessere Kühlung dafür kriegst.



Das stimmt so verallgemeinert auch nicht.

Die AiOs kommen zwar nicht an meine "richtige" WaKü ran, ich habe aber bessere Ergebnisse als mit den vermeintlichen Wettbewerbern im Bereich reiner Luftkühler (hatte mal den NH-D15 verbaut).

Die Erklärung ist recht einfach:
In meinem Gehäuse mit meinem Aufbau (!) muss ein einzelner 140er hinten oben horizontal die Luft des Luftkühlers rausbefördern.
Die AiO bzw. deren Radiator sitzt oben im Deckel mit 2 Lüftern was thermisch deutlich günstiger ist.
Der einzelne 140er kommt nicht nach mit der Abfuhr der warmen Luft.

Den Luftkühler zu drehen (also so das er nach oben bläst) ist aufgrund eines Extreme IV auch nicht so einfach möglich.

Eine grundsätzlich Aussage ist deshalb kaum möglich, je nach Gehäuse und Umsetzung können völlig andere Ergebnisse entstehen die nicht mit einem Test im offenen Aufbau vergleichbar sind.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

@PCGH_Torsten

Hast du die H110i GT im geschlossenem Gehäuse (egal welche solange nicht gedämmt) getestet? Die Ausbreitung der Vibrationen im Gehäuse (Cosmos 2 z.B. ) sind auch für die Lautstärke entscheidend. 

Ich war damals mit der Kühlleistung meiner H100 eigentlich sehr zufrieden, aber die Pumpe im Cosmos 2 war so laut, als hätte ich ein Diesel Motor im Gehäuse verbaut, und trotz alle Regelversuche, war das Ganze immer noch zu laut. Im offenen Betrieb könnte man von der H100 kaum was hören. Also, das Cosmos 2 spielte dabei eine Rolle...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Ich habe die Pumpe probeweise auf einem Mainboard verbaut gemessen, aber keinen großen Lautheitsanstieg festgestellt (weiterhin 0,2 Sone), während andere Pumpen auf dem gleichen Mainboard durchaus +0,3 Sone zulegen. So ein Vergleich ist aber natürlich willkürlich, denn unterschiedliche Mainboards (und im weiteren Verlauf Gehäuse) reagieren unterschiedlich stark mit Resonanzen auf eine bestimmten Pumpenfrequenz. Subjektiv (und soweit messbar auch objektiv) gehört die Pumpe der H110i GT aber zu den laufruhigen Vertretern.


----------



## azzih (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Sieht ganz vernünftig aus, vor allem endlich mal ne gescheite Pumpe. Wenn ich die bei Alternate im Outlet für um die 50€ kriege wäre das ne gute Sache. Die Lüfter muss man dann halt bei um die 1200upm fixieren oder gleich austauschen. Hab hier eh ne stattliche Lüftersammlung rumliegen, da werden schon paar leise dabei sein.


----------



## violinista7000 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich habe die Pumpe probeweise auf einem Mainboard verbaut gemessen, aber keinen großen Lautheitsanstieg festgestellt (weiterhin 0,2 Sone), während andere Pumpen auf dem gleichen Mainboard durchaus +0,3 Sone zulegen. So ein Vergleich ist aber natürlich willkürlich, denn unterschiedliche Mainboards (und im weiteren Verlauf Gehäuse) reagieren unterschiedlich stark mit Resonanzen auf eine bestimmten Pumpenfrequenz. Subjektiv (und soweit messbar auch objektiv) gehört die Pumpe der H110i GT aber zu den laufruhigen Vertretern.



Klar, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das Gehäuse (egal welches solange nicht gedämmt, in meinem Fall z.B.  ist es ein GA-X79 UD3 in einem Cosmos 2) sich zu „Klangkörper“ bildet, und trotz Willkür  gibt es einem subjektiven Punkt im gebautem Zustand.


----------



## S!lent dob (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Darf ich erst am Wochenende öffentlich sagen, wenn die 06/15 bei den ersten Abonnenten ankommt. Aber ich könnte an dieser Stelle schon einmal andeuten, dass die verbauten Silencio-Lüfter in der 120-mm-Marktübersicht knapp hinter Noiseblockers Black Silent pro gelandet sind und dass sie gezielt für den hohen Widerstand von Radiatoren entwickelt wurden.



Trapper ick höhr dir Trapsen! Bei dem Kampfpreis wäre ein Test wohl ein muß


----------



## Threshold (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



akuji13 schrieb:


> Die AiOs kommen zwar nicht an meine "richtige" WaKü ran, ich habe aber bessere Ergebnisse als mit den vermeintlichen Wettbewerbern im Bereich reiner Luftkühler (hatte mal den NH-D15 verbaut).



Rechtfertigt das denn den zum Teil erheblichen Aufpreis, gerade weil du für einen leisen Betrieb in der Regel noch extra Lüfter brauchst?
Oder willst du die Lüfter des Wasserkastens immer auf 50% drosseln, damit die leise bleiben?

Ich frage mich ja schon seit Jahren, wieso die Hersteller immer so schnell drehende Lüfter verbauen. Auf die paar Kelvin Unterschied kann man meiner Meinung nach pfeifen.


----------



## sinchilla (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*



> Ich frage mich ja schon seit Jahren, wieso die Hersteller immer so  schnell drehende Lüfter verbauen. Auf die paar Kelvin Unterschied kann  man meiner Meinung nach pfeifen.



dann gäbe es leistungstechnisch aber keinen grund zu einer kowakü zu greifen. die paar grad unterschied sind für manche ausschlaggebend.

langsam will corsair aber in preisbereichen wildern die eigentlich den einsteigerwaküs vorbehalten sind ob das gut geht wage ich zu bezweifeln. denn jeder der so "kompetent" ist ne kowakü zu installieren kann das auch mit einer richtigen & wird wesentlich mehr freude dran haben.

wenn man erstma ins kühle nass  reinschnuppern will dann empfehle ich sowas:Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

preislich auf dem niveau eines turmkühlers & vor allem modular. da sammelt die corsair ordentlich minuspunkte.

somit kann man einfach bei bedarf die grafikkarte einbinden die pumpe bzw. den cpu-kühler wechseln usw.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

130 € + 2 Silentwings = 160-170 € ? Nein Danke.

Gut finde ich, das Corsair es endlich mal geschafft hat eine leise Pumpe zu verbauen, jedoch sind die Lüfter unter aller Sau.


----------



## S!lent dob (29. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Wartet mal ab wie die Preise nach ein paar Monaten sind, wie bei jedem anständigen Stück Hardware fällt das noch.
Ich finde das Teil echt gut, Leise Pumpe, Plug & Play, Software zum Steuern und leise Lüfter hab ich bereits daheim


----------



## Threshold (29. April 2015)

*AW: Corsair H110i GT: 2×140-mm-Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test*

Die Software kannst du aber mehr oder weniger rauchen.
Sinnvoller ist es die Lüfter über den CPU lüfter Anschluss des Mainboards regel zu lassen als über die Software.


----------

